# 23rs Bunk Removal



## Doft (Jul 9, 2006)

Well, I finally did it.
I removed the front bunk on our 23RS.
We've been thinking about doing it for a while to give us some more room up front, since we sleep there.
The boys get the back of the trailer.

I know that removing the front bunk on a 23RS has been discussed in the past, but I couldn't find anything about someone actually doing it.

I had a little time the other morning and decided I would at least remove the front piece and see how it was constructed.
The next thing I know, it was gone. It was just a simple aluminum frame with the typical thin plywood on the top and bottom
The frame was just screwed into the wall.
I relocated the light that used to be under the bunk to the front wall after I took the photo.
Now a little patching of the screw holes and maybe a little trim and we have a whole new model!

the 23RS-B (-bunk)









Here is a picture with the bunk.









without the bunk









and a picture of the bunk.









No more hitting my head in the middle of the night!!!!

Now I just need to find time to install the full tub!

Jim


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nice job, Jim!! I believe that's an Outbacker's first!!!


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow! Very nice.. So much more room. Also, thanks for a pic of how the bunk is constructed.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I love it! Great job!!


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

I like the new look. We often have 3 Teens with us so the storage bins on the bunk become important. I may wait until they move out... O' that may be never!!

Enjoy...


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

If you dont need it, scrap it. Good job.


----------



## Doft (Jul 9, 2006)

We will miss the storage, but plan on adding a net/hammock on one end for light items. I'm also going to put some wire shelving in the closet so that we can use all of that space more efficiently.

Now it's time to pack and go camping!!!

Jim


----------



## bigcanoe (May 27, 2008)

That sure does open that area up. I may resort to that if my wife tries and stick me under that thing


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Now you can even make the window at the head of the bed bigger!


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Smart idea! Looks great. Got to love them mods!!!


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Looks good, great job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










Bob


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

Thats cool. Now put a big window in front or hang a big flat screen there. That would be something to see.


----------



## timewizard (Jun 9, 2007)

That looks great! We have thought about doing the same thing. Did it come out easy? How long did it take and is there anything I would need to know to make it easier? Any tips? Will you be able to reinstall it if you want to sell it? Please PM me I'm very interested.
Thanks Rick


----------



## Doft (Jul 9, 2006)

timewizard said:


> That looks great! We have thought about doing the same thing. Did it come out easy? How long did it take and is there anything I would need to know to make it easier? Any tips? Will you be able to reinstall it if you want to sell it? Please PM me I'm very interested.
> Thanks Rick


It came out very easy. You just pop the screw covers on the front piece and then unscrew that piece. On mine there were also a couple of small nails holding it on after the screws were removed. I just gentle pried the whole piece off.
I then gently pried the top plywood piece off (after removing the mattress of course). I t was just nailed into the aluminum frame. All of the nails pulled trough the plywood and stayed in the frame. They didn't have any heads and did minimal damage to the plywood. After removing the plywood I just clipped off the topes of al of them.
At this point you can see all of the screws holding the aluminum frame to the walls. You have to unscrew the light fixture below the bunk and cut the wires. after that you just unscrew all of the screws, 7 or 8, and the frame just comes off. The only problem I had at this point was that on one of the screws had been over torqued and the head came off. The rest of the screw was still in the frame and the stud in the wall. I just pried it out. It tore a small hole in the wall plywood, but not much more that the screw holes.

I then hooked the light back up and mounted it on the wall over the whole the wires came out.

The screw holes are still there along with a little gray from the aluminum bunk frame rubbing. We are going to put up a small piece of trim to cover it all up. There is also a gap in the trim along the corner between the front wall and the closet, where the bunk used to be. I'm not sure what or if we will do anything about that.

It should reinstall with no problem for later resale.

If you have any questions I didn't answer let me know.

Now for the results.

We went camping this weekend and the amount of space is amazing. We could both sit up in bed to read or watch TV leaning on the closet wall. I also have no bumps/cuts/bruises on my head!!!
We did miss the storage. We will definitely get some wire shelving installed in the closet and may install some on the walls above where the bunk used to be.

Jim


----------

